# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  آموزش مهندسی معکوس بردهای الکترونیک

## amozeshgahebargh

*آموزش مهندسی معکوس بردهای الکترونیک*آموزش مهندسی معکوس بردهای الکترونیک دوره ای ترکیبی و مناسب برای هنرجویانی که تعمیرات بردهای الکترونیک و یا طراحی آنها را فراگرفته اند می باشد در این دوره آموزشی اصول استاندارد نقشه خوانی و شماتیک بردهای الکترونیک به صورت کامل بیان خواهد شد و هنرجویان دوره آموزش مهندسی معکوس بردهای الکترونیک می توانند پس از پایان دوره بردهای مختلف الکترونیک را مورد ارزیابی و بررسی قرار دهند.
*خلاصه سرفصل های آموزش مهندسی معکوس بردهای الکترونیک**آموزش الکترونیک مقدماتی*
آموزش شناخت قطعات الکترونیک مقاومت ها، دیود، خازن، ترانزیستور،سلف و … معرفی انواع منابع تغذیه ترانسی، خازنی و سوئیچینگ و تحلیل هر کدام از آنها همچنین نکات مربوط به پلاک خوانی و تست صحیح قطعات و عیب یابی آنها.

*آموزش نقشه خوانی و شماتیک بردهای الکترونیک*
هر برد الکترونیکی دارای مسیر های مختلفی برای عبور جریان، چینش قطعات، نویزگیرها، تبادل کننده های حرارتی و … می باشد و برای درک صحیح از ساختار هر برد می بایست نقشه عملکرد آن تحلیل گردد و برای بعضی از بردهای الکترونیک شماتیک هایی از طرف شرکت های سازنده وجود دارد که تحلیل آنها را ساده تر کرده است.

*آموزش مهندسی معکوس بردهای صنعتی*
بردهای صنعتی عموما بردهای پرکاربردی هستند که در دستگاه های مختلف مانند plcها، سیستم های اعلام سرقت  و غیره کاربرد دارند با آموزش مهندسی معکوس بردهای الکترونیک می توان به راحتی آنها را تحلیل کرد.

*آموزش مهندسی معکوس بردهای لوازم خانگی*
لوازم خانگی از پر مصرفترین لوازم هستند و برای تحلیل و تعمیر بردهای آنها می توان با شرکت در دوره آموزش مهندسی معکوس برد الکترونیک مهارت لازم را کسب نمود.

*آموزش مهندسی معکوس بردهای پرکاربرد*
پایه کلاس آموزش مهندسی معکوس بردهای الکترونیک بر این موضوع است تا کارآموزان بردهای پرکاربرد الکترونیک را ارزیابی کنند و بتوانند آنها را پس از اتمام دوره خود به راحتی تحلیل کنند.

*آموزش اصول طراحی بدون خطا و استاندارد*
طراحی بردها برای کارکرد درست و بدون نویز همچنین دوام و طول عمر بالای بردها می بایست دارای اصول و استانداردهایی باشد که در دوره مهندسی معکوس الکترونیک کارآموزان با آن آشنا خواهند شد.

*آموزش مهندسی معکوس بردها و باز طراحی قسمت های معیوب برای تعمیرات و طراحی کامل*
آموزش مهندسی معکوس بردهای الکترونیک دوره ای ترکیبی می باشد این دوره به تعمیرکاران و طراحان بردهای الکترونیک کمک بسیاری در حرفه هایشان می کند.

*و…*

----------


## amozeshgahebargh

*سرفصل های دوره آموزشAVR*آموزش آشنایی با میکرو کنترولر های خانواده AVRآموزش اصول اولیه طراحی PCBآموزش آشنایی با AVR Bascom و شروع برنامه نویسی برای میکرو کنترولرآموزش آشنایی با پروگرامر و نحوه پرو گرام کردن میکرو کنترولرآموزش آشنایی با نحوه اتصال LCD کاراکتری به میکرو کنترولرآموزش طراحی برد LED در آموزش برنامه بنویسی avrآموزش طراحی برد ساعت دیجیتالآموزش طراحی برد قفل رمزدار کاربردی جهت کنترل ترددآموزش طراحی ترموستات کاربردی جهت کنترل سرما و گرمآشنایی با انواع ارتباط بین میکرو کنترولر های خانواده AVRاصول پیشرفته طراحی PCBاصول کاهش نویز بر روی بردهاطراحی منبع تغذیه آنالوگ برای بردهاطراحی سیستم ضد سرقت بیسیک طراحی سیستم ضد حریق بیسیکطراحی برد کنترل روشنایی بیسیم در آموزش ساخت و برنامه نویسی AVRطراحی برد کنترل لوازم برقی از طریق پیامک در آموزش ساخت و برنامه نویسی AVRطراحی سیستم ضد سرقت و ضد حریق پیشرفتهطراحی سنسور نشت گاز و دود در آموزش ساخت و برنامه نویسی AVRآشنایی با برنامه نویسی اندروید طراحی کنترولر پیامکی پیشرفته با نرم افزار اندروید(کنترل دما ، رطوبت ، پخت و پز ، و…. طراحی کنترولر بلوتوثی پیشرفته با نرم افزار اندروید(کنترل روشنایی ها و فنها ، دما ، رطوبت ، پردهای برقی و…. با موبایلها و تبلتهای اندرویدی)طراحی منبع تغذیه سوئیچینگ برای بردهاطراحی حرفه ای-صنعتی در آموزش ساخت و برنامه نویسی AVRطراحی سیستم ضد سرقت بیسیم با قابلیت ارسال پیامک(طراحی حرفه ای-صنعتی)طراحی سیستم ضد حریق بیسیم با قابلیت ارسال پیامک(طراحی حرفه ای – صنعتی)و آموزش های کاملا تخصصی و کاربردی مطابق با صنعت

----------

